# 2 Benutzer parallel an einem PC - 2 Displays



## ralph19086 (22. Februar 2012)

G'Morgen zusammen,
ich würde gerne folgendes Szenario am PC umsetzen:

Mein PC ist für mich nicht zu hören, und da meine Freundin meistens ihren Laptop mitbringt - welcher um ein vielfaches lauter ist und nervt - habe ich mich gefragt ob es nicht möglich ist, dass 2 Personen an einem PC parallel arbeiten. 

Wichtig: Es geht mir nicht um 2 verschiedene Benutzerkonten!!!

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II 720 BE
XFX Readon HD 6570 (Eyefinity)
8GB RAM
Adata SSD 120GB
Win7 x64 Home Premium

Da wir lediglich parallel im Netz surfen möchten und Office typische Anwendungen benutzen würden wären prinzipiell ausreichend Ressourcen verfügbar.

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Ideen?
P.S.: Mit VMs habe ich mich bisher noch gar nicht beschäftigt, falls die Lösung darüber laufen sollte.

THX


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich glaube ohne größeren Aufwand wird das wohl nicht hinhauen, weil ein PC ja im eigentlichen Sinne nicht wirklich Multitaskingfähig ist, was du hier aber bräuchtest. Der PC kann nur ganz schnell zwischen mehreren Anwendungen hin- und herschalten, was den Anschein eines Multitasking bringt.
Wenn das ganze dann auch noch über ein Benutzerkonto gehn soll, kennt sich der PC gar nicht mehr aus, auf welche Maus oder Tastaturbefehle er reagieren soll. Ich denke das klappt nicht so ohne weiteres 
Ein Notebook dürfte aber nur beim surfen oder texten nicht sonderlich laut werden. Schraub das ding mal auf und schau dir die Lüfter und die Lüfterkanäle an, wenn das Notebook schon älter ist, wird hier wohl dreck drinhängen und das führt zu mehr hitze und daher auch zu lauteren Lüftern


----------



## LED (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

also ich nutzte dieses Prinzip auch manchmal. Und zwar nutze ich eine VM (VmWare Player, kostenlos). Wenn du dort drin dein Betriebssystem installiert hast, kannst du einzelne USB Geräte vom Host "enfernen" und der VM zuordnen. Das sind einfachste Einstellungen im Player. Ich habe daher 2 Mäuse und 2 Tastaturen am PC, jeweils 1 ist mit der VM verbunden. Den VMWare Player kannst du dann einfach beim erweiterten Desktop auf den anderen Monitor ziehen.
Das Beste: sogar während am Host 3D Anwendungen im Vollbild auf dem 1. Monitor laufen kann man die VM auf dem anderen Monitor sehen und nutzen.
Einziger Haken: Du brauchst eine zweite (virtuelle) BS Installation mit Produktschlüssel falls nötig. Ich habe in der VM den XPMode von Win7Pro importiert (das bietet die der VMPlayer an) - sprich den zweiten Lizenzschlüssel konnte ich mir sparen.

So kann ich das nur empfehlen


----------



## Supeq (22. Februar 2012)

Und wenns wirklich  nur um Office und Surfen geht, dann brauchst du ja noch nichtmal Windows, dann tuts auch ein Ubuntu. Ich würd allerdings zur VirtualBox von Oracle raten, ist mMn komfortabler und ausgereifter als VMWare.


----------



## ralph19086 (22. Februar 2012)

@B_R_O_C_K_E:
besten Dank für den Tipp mit dem aufschrauben, aber das Ding ist gereinigt.
Ich hätte es anders herum formulieren sollen: Das Ding ist nicht zu laut, sondern ich selbst bin überempfindlich.

@LED:
ich habe einen original Produkt Key für Win7 x64 Home Premium. Kann ich diesen verwenden? Oder benötigt Windows einen zweiten originalen Produkt Key, obwohl es sich nur um eine VM handelt?


Welches VM Programm wäre denn im allgemeinen besser geeignet - bzw welches ist komplett kostenlos? (Wie gesagt, mit dem Thema/Software VM habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt)
Bei VmWare ist meines wissens nach ja nur der Player selbst kostenlos, oder?!?

Aber besten Dank für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## LED (23. Februar 2012)

Also mit dem VM Player kannst du auch Vms erstellen. Er bietet die alle Funktionen die du brauchst. VMWare Workstation wirst du nicht benötigen.
Theoretisch muss in die VM ein extra key installiert werden. Außnahme sind Win7Pro und Ultimate, diese haben einen WindowsXP Mode an board, inkl. Key.
Supeq hat recht, du kannst auch eine kostenlose Linus Distribution nutzten - Für Office und Surfen reicht das.
Ich habe bisher VMWare Player und Virtualbox genutzt. Der VMWare Player gefällt mir persönlich besser.


----------

